# Grand jury reaches decision in case of Ferguson officer



## Gman303

The official announcement will be made later today in a press release.

Grand jury reaches decision in case of Ferguson officer - The Washington Post

-GMAN303


----------



## Mad Trapper

Lock and load


----------



## AquaHull

Mad Trapper said:


> Lock and load


Ready.locked anyway


----------



## keith9365

Mad Trapper said:


> Lock and load


Im thinking the same thing


----------



## AquaHull

I got my black facemasks ready.


----------



## Gman303

I will most definitely have the police scanner on tonight.. Stay safe guys


----------



## HuntingHawk

Keep in mind that there are those that might start crap anywhere in the country.


----------



## diamondjim

Might you be talking about Mr. Al Sharpton, that pillar of righteous bearing and contentious stalwart American taxpayer, who claims to have 25 organized"protests" ready across the fruited plains go?
What a piece of work, we the people, are subsidizing with our PAID taxes, while he gets away owing in excess of $4 mil.
Sorry, I lost it there for a moment.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Or you can have Jessie Jackson passing the donation plate before each riot.


----------



## TG

They are waiting to announce after dark?


----------



## paraquack

Ok. I give up. Are they inviting problems with announcing it at night or are they expecting ice cold rain?


----------



## Arklatex

Glad the wait is over. Hope they made the right decision.


----------



## TG

or... Photos are less "clear" after dark in case of a riot, for police protection.


----------



## rucusworks

They just want to ensure the kids are home from school before this crap begins. I live in the midwest....I'm ready for touble if trouble comes lurking.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## turbo6

Why not announce it in the morning? Kind of silly to wait until dusk.


----------



## Danm

paraquack said:


> Ok. I give up. Are they inviting problems with announcing it at night or are they expecting ice cold rain?


 Its called poking the bear create a problem us chaos to make changes no one would accept otherwise


----------



## Wallimiyama

Time to get the extra magazines out of the trunk...I think I'll keep 'em warm...up front with me and my lil' friend.


----------



## DerBiermeister

I haven't read the earlier Posts on this thread, but let it be said, you heard it here first (from me). I predict ........... Wilson is going to be indicted on some lesser charge. I can't remember what all the possible indictments could be, but it will be something that will take him to trial. (I also predict that when he goes to trial, he will of course be found innocent, or at least a hung jury, because there will be at least one sane person on the jury that will not be emotionally swayed away from the true facts of the case.)

God Bless America!


----------



## thepeartree

The word is out: the decision will be announced at 8 pm tonight.


----------



## DerBiermeister

thepeartree said:


> The word is out: the decision will be announced at 8 pm tonight.


Eastern or Central?


----------



## Gman303

I haven't seen a specific time for the announcement. I think regardless of what happens people are going to riot.


----------



## AquaHull

Well a Winter Storm has arrived. Grand Rapids has some protests/riot/civil disturbance planned.
I'm 35 miles North,I promise to be Civil unless they Disturb me.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Gman303 said:


> I haven't seen a specific time for the announcement. I think regardless of what happens people are going to riot.


Brett Baire just announced it will be 9PM eastern

Probably they are thinking -- late, cold and wet -- should keep the crowds down.


----------



## A J

DerBiermeister said:


> Brett Baire just announced it will be 9PM eastern
> 
> Probably they are thinking -- late, cold and wet -- should keep the crowds down.


Thanks, I'm without power/TV tonight. So am relying on you guys to give me the play by play.

AJ


----------



## Inor

DerBiermeister said:


> Brett Baire just announced it will be 9PM eastern
> 
> Probably they are thinking -- late, cold and wet -- should keep the crowds down.


Then they should announce it before work in the morning, from in front of the Employment office. I am pretty sure most of the protestors will not even know how to find the place.


----------



## Slippy

This has turned into a freak show of manipulation...


----------



## DerBiermeister

A J said:


> Thanks, I'm without power/TV tonight. So am relying on you guys to give me the play by play.
> 
> AJ


Yeah -- this thing is really weird the way they are handling it. I am already on record with one prediction -- but I don't know. I first heard that a decision was made while out walking around 3:15 PM. And now they are delaying the details until 9 PM? WTF? This can be spun in different ways. I guess the most likely outcome - based on their intriguing delay -- is a vote of No Bill.

Anyway -- this is getting close to my bedtime -- ::clapping:: And NOTHING interferes with that,


----------



## James m

They closed schools. For the next few days. Saying they baught 700 or so tear gas. And a few thousand of each rubber bullets and misc other stuff. Bean bags.


----------



## Survival223

I'm locked and loaded!


----------



## Danm

Theres somthing fishy going on with this annocement, I think he will not be charged and there poking there bear trying to inciet violence.


----------



## dannydefense

I hope for the sake of justice that Darren Wilson is found innocent (unless positive proof, which I doubt there is any, exists to show that he killed an unarmed man).

After which, I hope Ferguson implodes on itself. My condolences to all the collateral damage, but you should probably already be miles away right now.


----------



## ntxwheels

1911 on my hip, 12 gauge in the living room and the big white pup on alert. We're ready!


----------



## Jeep

Counting down


----------



## James m

So Ferguson is in what time zone? I thought it was east coast time?


----------



## sparkyprep

Locking down the homestead tonight. Weapons loaded, security lights on.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I'm sorta thinking they are going to run the guy though the court process to appease the tribe, just like they did Zimmerman. I hope I am wrong, and this country hasn't started running it's laws according to mob rules.


----------



## sparkyprep

Well, they can already say that "they" didn't decide not to prosecute, a grand jury of his peers decided not to. The prosecuter showed everyone that he had no balls by handing off the decision


----------



## James m

They have this timing thing all figured out. At least ABC news does. Its so simple its almost impossible. A kind of cunning. I mean releasing a big dangerous decision directly after dancing with the stars. Brilliant. Simply brilliant. They do have to offer an olive branch though. A kind of appeasement if you will.


----------



## Inor

James m said:


> So Ferguson is in what time zone? I thought it was east coast time?


Central

Edit: Live stream of da brotha's in Ferguson. The restraint shown by those cops is amazing!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/heatherdemian


----------



## Maine-Marine

The decision should be NO BILL


----------



## bigdogbuc

ntxwheels said:


> 1911 on my hip, 12 gauge in the living room and the big white pup on alert. We're ready!


I think you'll be fine NTX! Even the dumb ones in Texas know if F around too much they're likely to get shot...and you'll go back to eating dinner when the coroner leaves with the body. God Bless Texas. I'm a legacy Texan...my daddy was born and raised there....


----------



## csi-tech

From what I have read there is exculpatory evidence that has been presented to the Grand Jury. That means that Wilson would be exonerated of any criminal wrongdoing. My guess is they will indict him on lesser charges like criminally negligent homicide or reckless homicide. This will pacify the crowds and can be further reduced by a jury in Circuit Court.

And here it comes..............................


----------



## 7515

I am watching on Fox News.

There a a few 40 oz's being consumed in that crowd. I think if the cameras would go home so would the morons.


----------



## DerBiermeister

ok ..... here goes


----------



## Deebo

Update us that are away from tv. Don't wanna sit in the truck?


----------



## DerBiermeister

WTF? Don't these idiots know what 9:00PM means? It doesn't mean 5 or more minutes later as we are seeing right now


----------



## machinejjh

Twitter "leak" says No Indictment. But nothing official yet.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Inor said:


> Central
> 
> Edit: Live stream of da brotha's in Ferguson. The restraint shown by those cops is amazing!
> 
> #Ferguson @MissJupiter1957 on USTREAM: Protest stream from #Ferguson & #STL. Local News


INOR if had to listen to that damn jungle jive music for more'n 15 minutes I'd start shootin up da hood myself. That shit is horrible...makes me wanna throw grenades to make myself deaf.


----------



## Smitty901

Holders turn


----------



## James m

This guy keeps yapping. Get to the point.

No charges? On all five?


----------



## DerBiermeister

Hot damn = it's over


----------



## sparkyprep

No charges!


----------



## DerBiermeister

No bill on all 5 possible charges


----------



## 7515

DerBiermeister said:


> Hot damn = it's over


I wish you were right


----------



## BagLady

And the verdict is: No charges filed.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Watching the black thugs right now -- they are too stupid to even realize what the Prosecutor just announced


----------



## BagLady

Now it's going to get interesting.


----------



## Auntie

I am praying for the safety of all the officers there.


----------



## Camel923

Now lets see Act 2 with the Department of Injustice.


----------



## Kahlan

It seems very calm right now. The calm before the storm?


----------



## Smitty901

It took him 25 minutes to get to the point


----------



## A J

Smitty901 said:


> It took Nixon 25 minutes to get to the point


I appreciate that he went through all the 'facts', so we could dismiss all the BS that has been reported over the last 3 months.

AJ


----------



## Old SF Guy

This guy is just adding fuel to the fire...what an idiot...."Keep up the discussion...continue the demonstration??? Freaking idiot.....Go white guilt.


----------



## Smokin04

Good riddance. No indictement. Cool...next story please. 

It was a clean shoot, guys dead...move on.


----------



## Inor

The natives are starting to get restless. One guy with a megaphone is screaming about declaring war on the police. This UStream site is kind of fun!


----------



## James m

There's over 44,000 people listening to the scanner radio app of the Missouri highway patrol. Shots fired. Two fleeing vehicles. Swat. Etc etc.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Inor said:


> Central
> 
> Edit: Live stream of da brotha's in Ferguson. The restraint shown by those cops is amazing!
> 
> #Ferguson @MissJupiter1957 on USTREAM: Protest stream from #Ferguson & #STL. Local News


I see a lot of lttle white wanna be's that will get mucked up in a few hours....They fixin to learn what white guilt gets them....LOL


----------



## TG

Off Twitter: Ferguson.. Multiple shots fired, looting, crowd running


----------



## NicoZilvia

Watching it to.Not going to be good.


----------



## Old SF Guy

The right for the people to peacefully assemble to protest.....This is not that.


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> I see a lot of lttle white wanna be's that will get mucked up in a few hours....They fixin to learn what white guilt gets them....LOL


Indeed. Those cops are being incredibly professional in this. I would not be able to abide so much stupidity concentrated in one location at one time.


----------



## Kahlan

I really wish Inor hadn't posted his link. It's like a train wreck and I can't quit watching. I'm blown away by what I'm hearing. I'm so thankful I have no loved ones there but I feel for the ones who do. I don't know how they have the restraint to stand there and take what's being hurled at them. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Best line ever..."Using my Tax dollars to do this...." Taxes on a bottle of Colt 45 is about 9 cents my *****....9 cents


----------



## Old SF Guy

Kahlan said:


> I really wish Inor hadn't posted his link. It's like a train wreck and I can't quit watching. I'm blown away by what I'm hearing. I'm so thankful I have no loved ones there but I feel for the ones who do. I don't know how they have the restraint to stand there and take what's being hurled at them. I couldn't do it.


Oh hell no this is funny shit...specially the little asian chick riling them up.


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> Best line ever..."Using my Tax dollars to do this...." Taxes on a bottle of Colt 45 is about 9 cents my *****....9 cents


Probably paid for on ETB too...


----------



## Old SF Guy

"Baby, ifn they start clowning, you got sumbody to get you up out of here?"


----------



## Kahlan

What just happened?!


----------



## DerBiermeister

The commie is going to speak in a couple of minutes. Why he is sticking his freaking mug in this ..... unbelievable!


----------



## TG

Some people brought little kids to protest, including a baby in a carrier... speechless


----------



## Inor

Kahlan said:


> What just happened?!


Gunshot in the crowd. Cops fell back and now some have their guns drawn.


----------



## Old SF Guy

OH hell...it's time to gets me a new TV....


----------



## Smokin04

Stupid ignorant people.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Seems like the antagonistic words drop a dB or 20 when the guns came out....


----------



## Old SF Guy

Oh hell a wanna be white/black muffaga trying to picks up a asian wanna be.


----------



## BagLady

Keep us posted! All I get is Obummer on tv.
Can't get video streams..etc.


----------



## Inor

All I know is I really feel sorry for the poor bastard that has to wake up every morning next to the chick filming this. Hearing that awful voice the first thing in morning would be enough to make me homicidal!


----------



## DerBiermeister

The bastard has just indicted the Ferguson PD -- in so many words.


----------



## Deebo

You guys watching the one with seasons greetings lights?


----------



## Kahlan

You're lucky Baglady. Damn Inor's video stream... I have big plans tomorrow and should be sleeping right now but I can't tear my eyes away. I'd like to get my hands on this girl that's talking and well I can't even say on a public forums....


----------



## Old SF Guy

I now want to beat the shit out of a girl...how screwed up is that....????


----------



## bigdogbuc

what thread are you guys looking at?


----------



## Kahlan

Omg I want to shut her up so bad.


----------



## Kahlan

#Ferguson @MissJupiter1957 on USTREAM: Protest stream from #Ferguson & #STL. Local News


----------



## Inor

Deebo said:


> You guys watching the one with seasons greetings lights?


Yes...


----------



## Old SF Guy

Old SF Guy said:


> I now want to beat the shit out of a girl...how screwed up is that....????


I guess it was the undercover police that tried to overturn the car too...funny...**** em up police...go cops....


----------



## Old SF Guy

more tear gas goddamnit...ten more rounds...**** that bitch...more gas....


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> I guess it was the undercover police that tried to overturn the car too...funny...**** em up police...go cops....


Ditto that.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Funny as hell...water is the worst thing to put on CS gas....give them the water hose......


----------



## Old SF Guy

Thanks for the link Inor...I'm laughing my honky cracker white ass off right now.


----------



## Smokin04

Which girl...waht are we talking about here?

People were gonig to riot regardless of the decision. Good or bad...this is not news.


----------



## TG

Please explain this immigrant, what is the significance of destroying small businesses like a Chinese restaurant and a smart phone store? I'm watching but I don't get it... Why destroy what you might have a use for tomorrow?


----------



## bigdogbuc

They're shooting flares at the cops...


----------



## Inor

Smokin04 said:


> Which girl...waht are we talking about here?
> 
> People were gonig to riot regardless of the decision. Good or bad...this is not news.


The one filming the UStream video. Her voice is like nails on a chalkboard. The trouble is, she won't shut the hell up. This is hilarious!


----------



## Kahlan

Smokin04 said:


> Which girl...waht are we talking about here?
> 
> People were gonig to riot regardless of the decision. Good or bad...this is not news.


The girl streaming the live feed. Not news but I've never seen anything like this live streaming before. I can't quit watching. Was a little disappointing she recovered from the tear gas so quickly.


----------



## Kahlan

She's allergic to aspertine, somebody quick!! Who has aspertine?!


----------



## Inor

BWAHAHAHA!!! She choking on teargas and her buddy offers her a mint! BWAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy

Want a mint??? does it have sugar or aspertain??? I'm allergic to aspertain....." Well screw you bitch here's some hubba bubba gum.


----------



## Smokin04

TorontoGal said:


> Please explain this immigrant, what is the significance of destroying small businesses like a Chinese restaurant and a smart phone store? I'm watching but I don't get it... Why destroy what you might have a use for tomorrow?


It will NEVER make sense TG. They're upset because they feel opressed. They think that they deserve handouts and reparations for atrocities commited 200 years ago. It's all silly. If they actually UNDERSTOOD how the system worked, they would not be protesting. They need ANY reason to steal TV's andbreak "white people's" shit.

Wow...man, I sound like a racist. Not trying to. BUt it really is so simple. Nobody hears about the BLACK COP that gunned down a WHITE KID a few weeks back. No protests about that...no indictements filed. No Presidential speech...nothing. But man...a WHITE cop JUSTIFIABLY shoots a black man...and a new civil war errupts. Go ****ing figure.


----------



## Old SF Guy

oh shit I'm pukin...I was wrong they will come up here....****in classic....


----------



## Deebo

Somebody feed her some aspartame. Large doses. Later tonieght, her live feed may save her life. Charging phone, so it messes up the feed. Will check back.


----------



## A J

Kahlan said:


> The girl streaming the live feed. Not news but I've never seen anything like this live streaming before. I can't quit watching. Was a little disappointing she recovered from the tear gas so quickly.


kahlan, You are crackin me up!

AJ


----------



## Smokin04

I know right...she's a funny chick.


----------



## Kahlan

A J said:


> kahlan, You are crackin me up!
> 
> AJ


*blush* Sorry. If you could _hear_ her you'd understand.

"All you riot porn junkies in the media who wanted this... you got it"


----------



## ntxwheels

Smokin04 said:


> It will NEVER make sense TG. They're upset because they feel opressed. They think that they deserve handouts and reparations for atrocities commited 200 years ago. It's all silly. If they actually UNDERSTOOD how the system worked, they would not be protesting. They need ANY reason to steal TV's andbreak "white people's" shit.
> 
> Wow...man, I sound like a racist. Not trying to. BUt it really is so simple. Nobody hears about the BLACK COP that gunned down a WHITE KID a few weeks back. No protests about that...no indictements filed. No Presidential speech...nothing. But man...a WHITE cop JUSTIFIABLY shoots a black man...and a new civil war errupts. Go ****ing figure.


What's really ironic is the fact, they forget it was their own people that sold them into slavery from Africa!


----------



## TG

There would be no supply without demand but that's history.


----------



## Old SF Guy

ntxwheels said:


> What's really ironic is the fact, they forget it was their own people that sold them into slavery from Africa!


****in right ...a gold necklace a bit of metal your ass was either dead or a slave....live in the 16 and 17 hundreds no different than life as a christian in Rome.....


----------



## TG

I just feel sorry for all the business owners and cops who have no choice but to deal with these criminals.


----------



## Old SF Guy

I hope this stupid bitch keeps it up all night


----------



## TG

Slavery is still alive and well in many parts of africa unfortunately but then again sex slavery is booming everywhere else. Human beings will never evolve.


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> I hope this stupid bitch keeps it up all night


This is WAY better than Monday Night Football! :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy

What's freedome smell like young lady?"...alot like tear gas....


----------



## Smokin04

TorontoGal said:


> I just feel sorry for all the business owners and cops who have no choice but to deal with these criminals.


It's not the cops...cops have the easier job. Deal with the threats as they come.

It's the taxpayers money that I feel sorry for. All the insurance payouts, the nat'l guard activation paychecks, etc...It ALL costs us US citizens money. That's all anything is really about anymore. And millions are wasted on bullshit such as this.


----------



## Kahlan

I can't get over the "riot porn junkies"... "Subject to my d*ck"

With arguments like these how do we stand a chance?! 

In all honesty I feel so sorry for the innocent people of this city, especially the ones with children. What are their homes like tonight?? How are they explaining this to their babies?? As a mother I can't even imagine.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Hey Josh were did that come from...a ****in cash register....but they aint no cash in there....I did expect there would be......


----------



## Inor

These idiots need to learn from the Occupy Wallstreet guys. I am sure if they gave the cops a few "down twinkles" I am sure the cops would stop the tear gas. HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Kahlan

Dang you Inor I would be sleeping right now if it wasn't for your link. Btw... have any aspertine?


----------



## Kahlan

Omg... it makes her hair shinier. Did she really just say that?!


----------



## Inor

Kahlan said:


> Dang you Inor I would be sleeping right now if it wasn't for your link. Btw... have any aspertine?


No problem. I love to help out when I can.

I gather this gal is in a wheelchair!


----------



## Jeep

Either open fire, on them or let them go. Nothing will be learned from this


----------



## Kahlan

Inor said:


> No problem. I love to help out when I can.
> 
> I gather this gal is in a wheelchair!


Yea I've gathered that. For some reason that doesn't make me feel bad for her. Either I'm becoming a hard ass or she _really_ deserves whatever she has coming to her.


----------



## TG

I'm still seeing people running with strollers and babies in carriers, is this real? This is so incredibly messed-up and tragic.. -Canadian coverage of Ferguson.


----------



## Slippy

Damnit! I just got back from a late dinner. I've got to catch up on DVR before I get to the live streaming link. At least NO INDICTMENT!


----------



## Inor

Kahlan said:


> Yea I've gathered that. For some reason that doesn't make me feel bad for her. Either I'm becoming a hard ass or she _really_ deserves whatever she has coming to her.


I just keep thinking how damn stupid do you have to be to put yourself in the middle of this chaos when confined to a wheelchair. No, I do not feel at all sorry for her.


----------



## Kahlan

TorontoGal said:


> I'm still seeing people running with strollers and babies in carriers, is this real? This is so incredibly messed-up and tragic.. -Canadian coverage of Ferguson.


I haven't seen that TG but if they brought their babies out in this they deserve to lose their babies. Who would do that? They didn't see this coming? They didn't think there might be the slightest chance of violence or tear gas?? Parents _protect _their babies not put them in the middle of danger intentionally.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Slippy said:


> Damnit! I just got back from a late dinner. I've got to catch up on DVR before I get to the live streaming link. At least NO INDICTMENT!


What the hell you doing eating dinner with all this going down?


----------



## Old SF Guy

Im a hoping that all these whit guilt folks get beat down like a bad habit....so they may learn...for the rest of them. Good luck folks ..satnd up for your beliefs for it may be us tomorrow....but I bet I'm smarter than you.


----------



## TG

I need to stop watching.. a young boy doubled over coughing and grabbing his eyes, my heart is breaking.. These are not parents


----------



## Old SF Guy

me thinks young stupid lady has learned and we need a new link for action....


----------



## BagLady

Its spreading out! NYC times square has a riot going on


----------



## Kahlan

BagLady said:


> Its spreading out! NYC times square has a riot going on


Unfortunately I expected that to happen.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Was that a big screen TV????


----------



## Arklatex

Arklatex said:


> Glad the wait is over. Hope they made the right decision.


Well they made the right decision! I'm laughing my ass off as the town of Ferguson goes down in tear gas and flames. Just seen a 40k+ cruiser burning... Do these idiots not realize this is taxpayer dollars they lit on fire?


----------



## Kahlan

Oh my god...


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> me thinks young stupid lady has learned and we need a new link for action....


Hardly! They just started the Walgreens on fire on live UStream!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Just took over the liquor store.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Awww yeah...gots me some shit>>>>


----------



## 2Tim215

Wait for it - the movies coming Conspiracy theory with some walking dead (protestors), corrupt cops with a dash of ethnic innocence - the truth according to Hollywood and there sponsors.


----------



## Kahlan

Well Walgreens is on fire. Surprised she didn't accuse them of being under covers too.


----------



## OC40

I have to commend the LEO's they are doing a hell of a job, watching the stream for a few moments and saw just what I thought I would. People with no real information simply acting out on anger, rage and saddest of all the want for attention. I will say watching POTUS address the media was unsettling, because at least to me, by his actions, body language all seem to reinforce a lot of "theory" of his own thoughts on this case. 

It is tragic that we don't see the same level of concern when race isn't the issue but simply the crime committed....


----------



## Old SF Guy

Its undercover cops bitch....


----------



## Smitty901

Well they will show their true colors......


----------



## A J

One of the Fox News cameras just got whacked and off the air while filming 

AJ


----------



## A J

Fox reported that FBI arrested 2 black panthers with pipe bombs.

AJ


----------



## Kahlan

Oh never mind there it is... "How do we know the cops didn't do that"


----------



## Arklatex

Just got this upstream thing running. Craziness... looks like the Panthers are out in force.


----------



## Old SF Guy

The cops just burned down Walgreens....**** the police...LOL


----------



## BagLady

every cop is wearing a camera.


----------



## Old SF Guy

I'm obviously being purely antagonistic...This is what they are saying...every rock thrown is from an under cover officer...every window broken is a police conspiracy....


----------



## Smokin04

STOOOPID ****in people....stealing ****ing booze. All because they...DON'T EVEN KNOW WHY!!! From out of the state. They don't even live there. They're in town JUST TO ****ING RIOT! Someone call in a ****ing AIR STRIKE!


----------



## Arklatex

Me thinks tomorrow is a good day to burn the last of my vacation days.


----------



## BagLady

Feed: Protestors turn violent in multiple cities across the country. LA, NY, ..


----------



## Old SF Guy

I could get like 25,000 points in a death race 2000 game...running these idiots over...and I'd get away with most of them.....


----------



## TG

My Canadian feed stopped filming and switched over to CNN feed.. hope they're ok


----------



## Old SF Guy

TorontoGal said:


> My Canadian feed stopped filming and switched over to CNN feed.. hope they're ok


and now you will hear how white officers oppressed the minority freedom of speech and peaceful protests.


----------



## Arklatex

Is this the dreaded tipping point? I think I will upgrade my truck gun to the black rifle. These people obviously don't understand logic.


----------



## Inor

Okay, now they decided to burn down the Little Caesar's Pizza (TG: That would be Pizza-Pizza to you) because they obviously oppress black people... This is nuts!


----------



## Old SF Guy

Oh look at what you have done you racist bastards...burn that shit down bitches.....burn it....oh here they come...the fire department...


----------



## Sharkbait

"Yo!Need yer firetruck over here too""Mah hose ain't long enough!"LOL!


----------



## Auntie

All the people that have lost jobs because their building burned  The fire fighters that have been put in danger. This is beyond ridiculous!


----------



## TG

Inor said:


> Okay, now they decided to burn down the Little Caesar's Pizza (TG: That would be Pizza-Pizza to you) because they obviously oppress black people... This is nuts!


Little Caesar's Pizza is also here, in Toronto.. but they're also hitting Chinese and Mexican restaurants and a small children's clothing shop.. This town will take years to recover.


----------



## Arklatex

Old SF Guy said:


> This is simply a girl who enjoys here black lover ..who was spurned at some point by a white lover playing out some game of hatred and anger of who she is while denying what her friends have done....and blaming everyone but herself for lying.
> 
> i.e your black lover is hung like a horse...cause he is closer to an animal than most....a white guy has close to the same but actually has respect for you as a person....you can be a bitch and a ho ifn you want to be...your choice. Mostly the white guy has respect for you as a human...the other wants your orifice as his property...Ho land...again your choice,,....


.....


----------



## Inor

HOLY SHIT!!! The fried chicken place is now on fire! Tomorrow they are going to be sorry they cannot order their fried chicken and an Orange Crush. It's racist man!


----------



## csi-tech

It is important that we honor the memory of the deceased in this case by destroying the businesses in our communities, stealing liquor and cigarettes and burning the property of innocent people. What a legacy. This will advance your cause.


----------



## DerBiermeister

All the big LIBERAL cities are checking in now with their own multitude of street thugs .... LA, Philly, NYC,...... you gotta love liberalism


----------



## Mad Trapper

What feeds are people here watching?


----------



## DerBiermeister

Ok -- I've seen enough. Lived through Watts, and Rodney "dumbshit -- kick me again" King, ........ same o, same o. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Old SF Guy

****in BS all told.....


----------



## BagLady

The Lawyer for the Browns was just interviewed. He said it's sad, they never wanted Micheals "LEGACY" to be like this....

News Flash Idiot Brown Family...Micheal was leaving a far more sinister "Legacy" had he lived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Legacy...my ass!!!


----------



## Ripon

Second statement by the family was "sons killer won't face justice." My God people he just did and was exhonorated. Get over it.


----------



## Jeep

I just hear an Anchor say"The grand Jury Failed to bring an Indictment"". Failed.....really, they dindt fail, they brought justice.


----------



## James m

So before the verdict and for the last few months all I hear about on the news is this subject. Now afterwards I hear nothing.


----------



## James m

I heard that the cop (can't remember exact name?) Was shopping around to talk to news outlets in person. Like an interview. Maybe we'll hear something on the morning talk shows. (Darren Wilson?)


----------



## csi-tech

This will all end shortly. The protestors will have to get up early for work............................... And unicorns will fly out of my butt.


----------



## Ripon

Media is hyping it just like Bama wanted so no one pays attention to Hilda's new voter base he just amnified....



csi-tech said:


> This will all end shortly. The protestors will have to get up early for work............................... And unicorns will fly out of my butt.


----------



## Inor

Ripon said:


> Media is hyping it just like Bama wanted so no one pays attention to Hilda's new voter base he just amnified....


I am sure the MSM is hyping it. But it is bad. I have been watching a live unedited feed from one of the protestors all night and it still looks ugly. Before this is over, Obama may indeed get his race war.


----------



## Slippy

People get ready, the train's a-comin'...


----------



## Slippy

DerBiermeister said:


> What the hell you doing eating dinner with all this going down?


One of my "brother's in Preps" was passing through town on his way to visit family for Thanksgiving and invited us to dinner. After we finished eating and talked in depth about the Ferguson situation, I stupidly asked him if he was OK and if he needed to borrow a gun for the trip. He just shook his head, walked me to his truck and pulls out a Sig .45 from the console, then walks me back and opens up his toolbox to show me his Hi Point Carbine 9mm and his Colt AR with a pile of mags. I felt good as he drove away and knew that he was ready. But in a way I felt real sad that he had to be ready. He was headed to south Louisiana and if any of you on the board know about South Louisianan's, you know that they don't play.

God Save this Great Republic


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> One of my "brother's in Preps" was passing through town on his way to visit family for Thanksgiving and invited us to dinner. After we finished eating and talked in depth about the Ferguson situation, I stupidly asked him if he was OK and if he needed to borrow a gun for the trip. He just shook his head, walked me to his truck and pulls out a Sig .45 from the console, then walks me back and opens up his toolbox to show me his Hi Point Carbine 9mm and his Colt AR with a pile of mags. I felt good as he drove away and knew that he was ready. But in a way I felt real sad that he had to be ready. He was headed to south Louisiana and if any of you on the board know about South Louisianan's, you know that they don't play.
> 
> God Save this Great Republic


I hear ya pal. We have a daughter and son-in-law going to NYC for a "destination wedding" leaving on Wednesday. For the last few weeks I have been hyping them on all of the good delis and Italian restaurants they HAVE to eat at during their trip. I just finished writing them an e-mail begging them to ignore every word I have said about the food in New York and eat in their hotel and the Irish pub across the street from their hotel.

This is not good.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> I am sure the MSM is hyping it. But it is bad. I have been watching a live unedited feed from one of the protestors all night and it still looks ugly. Before this is over, Obama may indeed get his race war.


Was at work at 2000 hrs. Got off at 2230 hrs. I work with a very mixed bunch. No tensions, judging by my work place.

Now, were this related to college football... :shock:


----------



## Ripon

Lord knows I've been wrong on many occasions in this life, but the MSM is already losing steam on reporting violence and crowds. Oakland PD has not even put it's own cadets on stand by, and neither has Sacramento. Some "big" fires and news worthy air shots of a few hundred people here and there does not even come close to Rodney King events twent years ago. Come Thursday they'll cook their looted dinners and Friday rush out to cash in grandmas social security check, bros disability, sissies unemployment, and the family EBT card using their obummer smart phone to shop the ads.



Inor said:


> I am sure the MSM is hyping it. But it is bad. I have been watching a live unedited feed from one of the protestors all night and it still looks ugly. Before this is over, Obama may indeed get his race war.


----------



## Boss Dog

While Ferguson burns, it is eerily quiet here; from my drive from home all the way downtown. 
None of the brothas patrolling their usual haunts, noone milling around the streets or sidewalks downtown, park & busstop benches all empty, almost no traffic on any of the streets. It's like the zombie apocalypse after the zombies have moved on.


----------



## Inor

Boss Dog said:


> While Ferguson burns, it is eerily quiet here; from my drive from home all the way downtown.
> None of the brothas patrolling their usual haunts, noone milling around the streets or sidewalks downtown, park & busstop benches all empty, almost no traffic on any of the streets. It's like the zombie apocalypse after the zombies have moved on.


Let us pray that holds Boss Man.


----------



## Boss Dog

Mad Trapper said:


> Lock and load


On Fridays I put away the revolver and put a hi capacity 9 in the vehicle for my forays into downtown. The joke is, It's Hi Cap Friday!

Hi Cap Friday came mighty early this week.


----------



## Boss Dog

Inor said:


> Then they should announce it before work in the morning, from in front of the Employment office. I am pretty sure most of the protestors will not even know how to find the place.


I stole that for my logs at work! I'm not a protester, I promise!


----------



## Prepared One

AquaHull said:


> Ready.locked anyway


Locked and loaded ready. Fortunatly I am off this week so I can watch the house.


----------



## thepeartree

Latest news is that Ferguson is the only violent protest out of all of them.


----------



## Kahlan

After finally getting 3 or 4 hours of sleep I was a little nervous what I was going to wake up to on the news this morning. Was afraid it was going to be much worse. 
And Peartree, Ferguson wouldn't have gotten violent if it wasn't for all those dang under covers throwing rocks at their own cars and setting buildings on fire...


----------



## Notsoyoung

Al Sharpton is on his way to Fergusson so we know that things are going to be alright (sarcasm).

Seriously, IMO many people will feel that it is too cold for outside activities, and there is a cold front moving in, so it is going to get even colder.


----------



## Slippy

Looking at the video of the carnage in Ferguson disgusts me. I'll never understand the mentality of those who did this. But I stand by my earlier comments that those who did this are nothing more than (rabid) animals that need to be put down.


----------



## keith9365

Im not a fan of police brutality, but the cops and national guard to to bust some heads and get this under control with a quickness before it spreads to much.


----------



## Slippy

All this press about the National Guard being in Ferguson, did I miss something because I didn't see any video last night showing the Guard?


----------



## 7052

After looking at the evidence that was released (that I could find on-line) I believe they made a good decision. It appears (to me at least) like the Grand Jury's decision of "NO CHARGES" is the correct one, justified by the evidence.

And of course, the mob isn't happy, and rioting and looting and arson set in immediately after they were denied their pound of flesh.

LOCK AND LOAD Ferguson!


----------



## Kahlan

Slippy said:


> All this press about the National Guard being in Ferguson, did I miss something because I didn't see any video last night showing the Guard?


I never saw them on the feed I was watching either Slippy.


----------



## Slippy

Appears that the Gov of MO decided not to use the Nat'l Guard.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Last night the protests in Jacksonville were limited to "about three dozen people" (News4jax.com) holding signs downtown.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Slippy said:


> Appears that the Gov of MO decided not to use the Nat'l Guard.


He's a Democrat ... which means he's on the side of the thugs


----------



## Smokin04

Slippy said:


> Appears that the Gov of MO decided not to use the Nat'l Guard.


I'm glad they didn't. That could've only made the military look bad.


----------



## shootbrownelk

TorontoGal said:


> or... Photos are less "clear" after dark in case of a riot, for police protection.


 The red-dot sights the police use show up better in the dark....OH YEAH...the police can't shoot at the "Protesters" I forgot!
And they can't protect the stores either, like they promised that they would. The next thing the police will do is help the looters with heavy items, and pass out free matches & gasoline.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Smokin04 said:


> I'm glad they didn't. That could've only made the military look bad.


Exactly how could the NG look any worse?


----------



## 7052

shootbrownelk said:


> The red-dot sights the police use show up better in the dark....OH YEAH...the police can't shoot at the "Protesters" I forgot!
> And they can't protect the stores either, like they promised that they would. The next thing the police will do is help the looters with heavy items, and pass out free matches & gasoline.


After all, we have to protect those poor, innocent looters from back injury while hefting their stolen 55" TVs!


----------



## Gman303

Egyas said:


> After all, we have to protect those poor, innocent looters from back injury while hefting their stolen 55" TVs!


right?! go easy on them my a$$.


----------



## Smokin04

shootbrownelk said:


> Exactly how could the NG look any worse?


They weren't visible last night...so I'm curious what you mean?


----------



## shootbrownelk

Arklatex said:


> Well they made the right decision! I'm laughing my ass off as the town of Ferguson goes down in tear gas and flames. Just seen a 40k+ cruiser burning... Do these idiots not realize this is taxpayer dollars they lit on fire?


 What the hell would they care, most aren't taxpayers.


----------



## Boss Dog

Never saw so much as a rat foraging last night. But they have sched a protest at the Federal Courthouse downtown tonight...


----------



## dannydefense

Geez I missed the party here last night. I was too busy being a white guy... y'know, making dinner, catching up on some chores, not looting the Dollar Tree, white guy stuff.

My favorite part of the whole event was Obama. "First and foremost, we are a nation built on the rule of law." What he originally wanted to say was, "First and foremost, you are all my b**ches, and everyone outside of my administration has rules they must follow...", but they swapped out the teleprompter on him.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Eric Holder said today that the DO"J" hasn't completed IT'S investigation. More fun to come.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Just heard Wilson's version of what happened. That would be some scarey stuff to decide you had to shoot someone & your pistol goes click.


----------



## Ripon

He said the same crap about Zimmerman, and still holds Zimmermans' gun in evidence I believe. Its going no where; he's praying for something to come up. Fact is D. Wilson has no racist history, was on another call seconds before seeing MB, and was responding to the 211 call which fit MB to a "T." Hence the loser and soon unemployed AG has NO CASE and can investigate until his cows come home.



Notsoyoung said:


> Eric Holder said today that the DO"J" hasn't completed IT'S investigation. More fun to come.


----------



## Ripon

Just curious - I did not look thru all 22 pages of posts here - did anyone comment on how the National Guard stayed out of the picture last night? When the decision was read they focused on about 30-40 cops in front of the building with riot gear and the crowd growing behind the barrier between them. I saw that on several networks, but not the national guard. I did some checking around today and was told about 300 NG men were there to back up those 30-40 cops but managed to stay out of the picture - damn that was good work on their part. I still think they were baiting that crowd with a small police presence so they could bring in the troops.


----------



## Inor

Ripon said:


> Just curious - I did not look thru all 22 pages of posts here - did anyone comment on how the National Guard stayed out of the picture last night? When the decision was read they focused on about 30-40 cops in front of the building with riot gear and the crowd growing behind the barrier between them. I saw that on several networks, but not the national guard. I did some checking around today and was told about 300 NG men were there to back up those 30-40 cops but managed to stay out of the picture - damn that was good work on their part. I still think they were baiting that crowd with a small police presence so they could bring in the troops.


The NG is all over the place tonight. There are about 50 of them in front of the Ferguson Police station. It was funny because their bus took out a light pole driving up. :lol:


----------



## sparkyprep

Just something a little funny-

There was a "Ferguson" protest organized in a city near me. 3 people showed up!:lol:


----------



## BagLady

During one interview today, it was said that the Officer is not out of the woods yet...


----------



## DerBiermeister

BagLady said:


> During one interview today, it was said that the Officer is not out of the woods yet...


I believe he is free and clear of any CRIMINAL indictment. The prosecutor said as much last night.
Their case is closed, and the evidence is now opened. 
Now he only has to worry about freaking Holder.


----------



## oddapple

Holder?


----------



## bigwheel

Yep Obola and Eric are coming next. Good point. The good news is they are not headed to so much criminal charges but civil. Poor old Darren can prob be counting on a few years in Federal lock down..but follow the money. It coming from the Federal Civil Action. Once they give Wilson a few year in the Federal Pen Obummer and Eric are coming to take Money. Its the way it works. Thats how Al Sharpton gets funded.


----------



## Slippy

I've watched a lot of news (TV and Internet) since the Grand Jury decision not to indict Officer Wilson. I have seen many people interviewed who still firmly believe that Officer Wilson targeted and murdered Mike Brown in cold blood for no other reason but being a black man. They totally disregard the fact that the Grand Jury was presented ALL the evidence.

Am I the only one that sees these people as Mentally Ill racists?


----------



## 7052

No Slippy, you're not.

These people are either working from a malicious/racist view of "wanting to make the white man pay!" for some imagined slight. Or they live in the world of professional victim-hood. This is the view that is pushed continually by one of the MOST RACIST organizations on the face of the planet. The NAACP.

It's sad to see an organization fall so far. From a noble founding and good works, to a bottom-feeding, race baiting, racism-generating/imagining machine who's SOLE purposes are to...
1) Generate $$$.
2) Keep the people they want (who will help them generate $$$) in office.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> I've watched a lot of news (TV and Internet) since the Grand Jury decision not to indict Officer Wilson. I have seen many people interviewed who still firmly believe that Officer Wilson targeted and murdered Mike Brown in cold blood for no other reason but being a black man. They totally disregard the fact that the Grand Jury was presented ALL the evidence.
> 
> Am I the only one that sees these people as Mentally Ill racists?


They don't believe they are actually getting the true story. Evidence?!! What is that?!! There is no trust in the system. That is the problem that we should be discussing. How and why do communities become so distrustful of the legal system and police? I don't know what happened here. I would like to think that everything went down exactly the way it is being presented. If that is the case, then justice was served.


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> They don't believe they are actually getting the true story. Evidence?!! What is that?!! There is no trust in the system. That is the problem that we should be discussing. How and why do communities become so distrustful of the legal system and police? I don't know what happened here. I would like to think that everything went down exactly the way it is being presented. If that is the case, then justice was served.


I grew up in the Deep South, lived in Texas and The Midwestern US and moved back to the Deep South. I've traveled almost all of the Continental US States. My experience is that black people have become more and more distrustful of the legal system and of the police.

Yes, I witnessed blatant racism from white people while a youngster but have not personally witnessed any racism from white people against black people in a long time, matter of fact, I have seen more white people bending over backwards to give black people more opportunity, more charity, more latitude and more privilege than ever before in my 50+ years on Earth.

And I can say that in the last many years, I have witnessed plenty of racism from black people towards white, brown and asian people and it appears that its getting worse. I've seen it in Boston, Chicago, Tampa, Dallas, Spokane, Denver, Atlanta, Phoenix ...the list goes on.

It seems that society has given the black man more and more and it has only resulted in the black man becoming the dominant racist group, the dominant committor of crimes and certainly the least responsible demographic group ever.

EDIT; Possibly the people that live on "reservations" (the media calls them Native Americans but I reject that label as I consider myself to be a Native American but I digress) may be some of the least responsible group but I have limited exposure to them.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Mish said:


> They don't believe they are actually getting the true story. Evidence?!! What is that?!! There is no trust in the system. That is the problem that we should be discussing. How and why do communities become so distrustful of the legal system and police? I don't know what happened here. I would like to think that everything went down exactly the way it is being presented. If that is the case, then justice was served.


What they are really trying to do is to make a civil rights martyr out of a 300lb drugged up thug - who got away with roughing up a store owner and decided to take on an LEO. Had he not been high on marijuana, he might have had the good sense to avoid all of that on his fateful day.

This puke thug is NO MLK, or even a Medger Evers. The blacks in this country need to raise their bar higher.


----------



## 7052

Mish said:


> They don't believe they are actually getting the true story. Evidence?!! What is that?!! There is no trust in the system. That is the problem that we should be discussing. How and why do communities become so distrustful of the legal system and police? I don't know what happened here. I would like to think that everything went down exactly the way it is being presented. If that is the case, then justice was served.


There is always corruption in any and every organization. The police are no different. However the views that some communities have (ie: "The police just want to execute all the black people!") are obviously full 'o excrement. I think the REAL disconnect comes when a community, as a whole, rejects the norms of a society and instead embraces "the thug life". How many times have we seen some black woman, who's son just got killed by the police, crying on TV (usually on the shoulder of Jessie Jackson or Al Sharpton) saying "My son was a good boy! He didn't harm no one! They just killed him for no reason!" Never mind that fact that her "good boy"...
1) Has a rap sheet a mile long.
2) Has been in and out of jail/prison.
3) Was involved in a crime when the police arrived.
4) Was armed.
5) Often shot at or pointed his weapon at the police.

No, none of that matters to the mom. She believes he son is a "good boy" based on the standards of the life/society they have chosen to embrace. Sadly, those standards are very different from normal society.

Chris Rock did a funny comedy routine named "****** vs. Black People" that joked about some of these very differences, and the difficulties that the people in that culture who have chosen to keep to society's standards (instead of the "thug life" standards" have. He mentions a guy bragging about doing things, like they are "above and beyond", when in fact they are things that EVERY person is SUPPOSED to do.
Lines include (paraphrasing)...
Thug: "I ain't never been to jail!"
Chris Rock: "You're not supposed to go to jail you low-expectation having mother-f$%^er!"
and..
Thug: "I take care of my kids!"
Chris Rock: "You're supposed to take care of your kids! What, you want a cookie?"

It a funny routine, but it points to a serious problem in that specific culture. Until that culture, as a whole, decides to change and accept the standards of "normal" society, these problems will continue to get worse and worse.

Every time I hear people talk about "celebrating diversity" I cringe. It's a lie, and a destructive one at that. As a culture, we CANNOT SURVIVE by accepting more and more diversity. Now, before someone screams "racist!" at me, let me explain.

A culture is supposed to be as homogeneous as possible, _culturally_. This meas that, as a culture, we have shared traditions, holidays, behavior, etc. We must ALWAYS make room for the diversity of the _individual_, but all individuals should strive to be part of the American culture. Now, that American culture will change over time. We've all seen it. Silly examples include celebrating holidays because we embraced them (like St. Patrick's day), or things like "America's favorite condiment" changing from ketchup to salsa. As a culture, we embraced things like Mexican food, and they BECAME part of the culture. When we instead give up the "melting pot" ideals of a homogeneous society that accepts the diversity of the individual, and instead try to become a "mixed salad" that celibates a "society of diversity", then we don;t have a society at all! We have the Balkanization of America.

And we all know that a house divided CANNOT stand.


----------



## Slippy

Excellent Post Egyas.



Egyas said:


> There is always corruption in any and every organization. The police are no different. However the views that some communities have (ie: "The police just want to execute all the black people!") are obviously full 'o excrement. I think the REAL disconnect comes when a community, as a whole, rejects the norms of a society and instead embraces "the thug life". How many times have we seen some black woman, who's son just got killed by the police, crying on TV (usually on the shoulder of Jessie Jackson or Al Sharpton) saying "My son was a good boy! He didn't harm no one! They just killed him for no reason!" Never mind that fact that her "good boy"...
> 1) Has a rap sheet a mile long.
> 2) Has been in and out of jail/prison.
> 3) Was involved in a crime when the police arrived.
> 4) Was armed.
> 5) Often shot at or pointed his weapon at the police.
> 
> No, none of that matters to the mom. She believes he son is a "good boy" based on the standards of the life/society they have chosen to embrace. Sadly, those standards are very different from normal society.
> 
> Chris Rock did a funny comedy routine named "****** vs. Black People" that joked about some of these very differences, and the difficulties that the people in that culture who have chosen to keep to society's standards (instead of the "thug life" standards" have. He mentions a guy bragging about doing things, like they are "above and beyond", when in fact they are things that EVERY person is SUPPOSED to do.
> Lines include (paraphrasing)...
> Thug: "I ain't never been to jail!"
> Chris Rock: "You're not supposed to go to jail you low-expectation having mother-f$%^er!"
> and..
> Thug: "I take care of my kids!"
> Chris Rock: "You're supposed to take care of your kids! What, you want a cookie?"
> 
> It a funny routine, but it points to a serious problem in that specific culture. Until that culture, as a whole, decides to change and accept the standards of "normal" society, these problems will continue to get worse and worse.
> 
> Every time I hear people talk about "celebrating diversity" I cringe. It's a lie, and a destructive one at that. As a culture, we CANNOT SURVIVE by accepting more and more diversity. Now, before someone screams "racist!" at me, let me explain.
> 
> A culture is supposed to be as homogeneous as possible, _culturally_. This meas that, as a culture, we have shared traditions, holidays, behavior, etc. We must ALWAYS make room for the diversity of the _individual[/], but all individuals should strive to be part of the American culture. Now, that American culture will change over time. We've all seen it. Silly examples include celebrating holidays because we embraced them (like St. Patrick's day), or things like "America's favorite condiment" changing from ketchup to salsa. As a culture, we embraced things like Mexican food, and they BECAME part of the culture. When we instead give up the "melting pot" ideals of a homogeneous society that accepts the diversity of the individual, and instead try to become a "mixed salad" that celibates a "society of diversity", then we don;t have a society at all! We have the Balkanization of America.
> 
> And we all know that a house divided CANNOT stand._


----------



## 7052

Slippy said:


> Excellent Post Egyas.


Thanks!


----------



## Low_crawl

Mish said:


> They don't believe they are actually getting the true story. Evidence?!! What is that?!! There is no trust in the system. That is the problem that we should be discussing. How and why do communities become so distrustful of the legal system and police? I don't know what happened here. I would like to think that everything went down exactly the way it is being presented. If that is the case, then justice was served.


Well, you have a group of people with a political agenda stirring the people up. You have the media fomenting distrust and inciting unrest. You have a police agency woefully unprepared for this type event. You have "black leaders" who make a living from sewing racism and hatred in the black community. That is why there is no trust in the system.

If POTUS, Holder and the media had not followed Saul Alinsky's rules for radicals "Never let a crisis go to waste" then this would have been nothing more than a tragic story of a teenager who made some poor life decisions and a cop who has to live with the results. Maybe if they had treated it as a tragedy instead of an opportunity the ENTIRE community could have come together and found closure.

Every media outlet (even FOX) used the header "WHITE police officer shoots UNARMED BLACK teenager" when it should have read "Unarmed teenager shot by police officer". The first is racist and divisive while the second is tragic.


----------



## Slippy

Low_crawl said:


> ...
> 
> Every media outlet (even FOX) used the header "WHITE police officer shoots UNARMED BLACK teenager" when it should have read "Unarmed teenager shot by police officer". The first is racist and divisive while the second is tragic.


I agree with your post and would suggest to the media that the headlines should have read something like;

"Robbery Suspect Attacks Police Officer and is Shot to Death"

The complicit media continues to play a role in the "making of news" and not the "reporting of news"


----------



## 7052

Low_crawl said:


> Every media outlet (even FOX) used the header "WHITE police officer shoots UNARMED BLACK teenager" when it should have read "Unarmed teenager shot by police officer". The first is racist and divisive while the second is tragic.


Exactly!


----------



## Arklatex

There has been some movements around the country by black leaders to put a stop to the culture and mindset of the gangbanger worship by their youth. These leaders urge the thugs to put down their guns, pull up their pants and become a respectable member of their community. They also try to teach the bangers to not see racism everywhere. I think it is a great thing they're trying to do but they always get labeled as uncle toms. That is sad.


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> They don't believe they are actually getting the true story. Evidence?!! What is that?!! There is no trust in the system. That is the problem that we should be discussing. How and why do communities become so distrustful of the legal system and police? I don't know what happened here. I would like to think that everything went down exactly the way it is being presented. If that is the case, then justice was served.


Yes, there is great distrust in the system. The whole system. There is good reason for that. Many people on both sides of the fabricated political spectrum are beginning to awaken, while the wizard behind the curtain is less concerned about being seen because he knows his power and manipulation has reached a point where we would be hard pressed to take back the system.

Does all of this have anything to do with that? I don't see how. A certain segment of our society seems to be rallying around a street thug. This street thug had a rap sheet any thug would cherish, had just strong-armed robbed a local store and was walking down the middle of the street with his associate. Is this the sort of focus of rally a righteous movement would decide to choose? I can't understand it. Furthermore, is such behavior what the citizens of Ferguson want? Because, that is what I hear them saying.


----------



## Slippy

So, I go back to the deterioration of the black family in America. At a 75% out of wedlock birth rate, it appears that the black culture is too far gone to reverse its course for at least another two or three generations. 

Additionally, the percent of black Americans (to the total population) seems to be stagnant at approx 12%. Black Americans, are killing each other off at a rate higher than other demographic groups. So while we can expect to see more "Ferguson type incidents" there is a good chance that they'll fizzle and die out and be nothing more than an inconvenience. 

But if the muslim and hispanic population take the same course as the racist blacks have taken, we might have a major crap storm on our hands.


----------



## Mish

Egyas said:


> There is always corruption in any and every organization. The police are no different. However the views that some communities have (ie: "The police just want to execute all the black people!") are obviously full 'o excrement. I think the REAL disconnect comes when a community, as a whole, rejects the norms of a society and instead embraces "the thug life". How many times have we seen some black woman, who's son just got killed by the police, crying on TV (usually on the shoulder of Jessie Jackson or Al Sharpton) saying "My son was a good boy! He didn't harm no one! They just killed him for no reason!" Never mind that fact that her "good boy"...
> 1) Has a rap sheet a mile long.
> 2) Has been in and out of jail/prison.
> 3) Was involved in a crime when the police arrived.
> 4) Was armed.
> 5) Often shot at or pointed his weapon at the police.
> 
> No, none of that matters to the mom. She believes he son is a "good boy" based on the standards of the life/society they have chosen to embrace. Sadly, those standards are very different from normal society.
> 
> Chris Rock did a funny comedy routine named "****** vs. Black People" that joked about some of these very differences, and the difficulties that the people in that culture who have chosen to keep to society's standards (instead of the "thug life" standards" have. He mentions a guy bragging about doing things, like they are "above and beyond", when in fact they are things that EVERY person is SUPPOSED to do.
> Lines include (paraphrasing)...
> Thug: "I ain't never been to jail!"
> Chris Rock: "You're not supposed to go to jail you low-expectation having mother-f$%^er!"
> and..
> Thug: "I take care of my kids!"
> Chris Rock: "You're supposed to take care of your kids! What, you want a cookie?"
> 
> It a funny routine, but it points to a serious problem in that specific culture. Until that culture, as a whole, decides to change and accept the standards of "normal" society, these problems will continue to get worse and worse.
> 
> Every time I hear people talk about "celebrating diversity" I cringe. It's a lie, and a destructive one at that. As a culture, we CANNOT SURVIVE by accepting more and more diversity. Now, before someone screams "racist!" at me, let me explain.
> 
> A culture is supposed to be as homogeneous as possible, _culturally_. This meas that, as a culture, we have shared traditions, holidays, behavior, etc. We must ALWAYS make room for the diversity of the _individual_, but all individuals should strive to be part of the American culture. Now, that American culture will change over time. We've all seen it. Silly examples include celebrating holidays because we embraced them (like St. Patrick's day), or things like "America's favorite condiment" changing from ketchup to salsa. As a culture, we embraced things like Mexican food, and they BECAME part of the culture. When we instead give up the "melting pot" ideals of a homogeneous society that accepts the diversity of the individual, and instead try to become a "mixed salad" that celibates a "society of diversity", then we don;t have a society at all! We have the Balkanization of America.
> 
> And we all know that a house divided CANNOT stand.


Wonderful post!! ::clapping::


----------



## TG




----------



## HuntingHawk

The only thing I don't like about that vid is his Travon Martin comment. When its 80F at night what are you doing with a hoodie covering your face? Don't care what race you are, that is a red flag.


----------



## Prepared One

Damn! This guy actually gets it! Where are guys like this in the hood? He said exactly what I have been saying for years. He nailed it!


----------



## Mish

TorontoGal said:


>


Man!! You beat me to it!! I was going to post this. I saw it on FB this morning!! hehe


----------



## HuntingHawk

Stay out of trouble & finish high school. Don't care where you live or family income that can be done if you want to make it happen. And doesn't matter if you are male or female. From there you can go into the military if you like for more education.

And high school I washed dishes so I could have half decent clothing to wear.


----------



## TG

If refugee kids can work their ass off at school (I volunteered for a small org here in Canada and met many kids all alone in the country), not get into trouble, work 2-3 jobs, get constantly bullied for wearing old clothes and not speaking English and have no family to support them… honestly, no one else has any excuse unless they are genuinely mentally ill or were abused. Many of the kids I'm speaking off are finishing their advanced degrees and still work hard.


----------



## Smitty901

For the last 50-60 years we have made Black Americans second class citizens by tell them they can't keep up so they need special rights. They have gotten away with more crimes than any group of people by a long shot . Blacks go to prison more because the commit more of the crime. It is what it is. If the Black community wants to embrace the Gangster life style ,rap music and the rest for their " culture " then live with it. You are what you pretend to be.
Many Mexican's have come here worked their tails off and by second generation move to upper and middle class with out a hitch. Blacks can't do it because for the last 50-60 Liberals have taught them it is not their fault. I know there exception, but look at how the Black community trys to shut the exceptions down.
Come try and burn me out good luck.


----------



## Danm

This wont make me popular but facts are facts Micheal brown did graduate high school and was in process of enrolling in college and had no criminal record, Did he steal some cigars yes that is a fact did he argue and fight with police yes. and he lost his life. my thing is its almost Thanksgiving and his parents have a dead son, and i for one feel for them.


----------



## Smitty901

Here is another good one for you


----------



## A J

Danm said:


> This wont make me popular but facts are facts Micheal brown did graduate high school and was in process of enrolling in college and had no criminal record, Did he steal some cigars yes that is a fact did he argue and fight with police yes. and he lost his life. my thing is its almost Thanksgiving and his parents have a dead son, and i for one feel for them.


Yep, and more facts.
Officer Wilson did his job - 
Officer Wilson has a wife -
Officer Wilsons wife is pregnant - 
It's almost Thanksgiving and because he did his job and was attacked by Racists, he won't be able to have Thanksgiving dinner at his house for fear of his and his wifes life.
Officer Wilson is 28 years old
Officer Wilson has lost his career because of the Racists and the media.

I feel sorry for the Wilson family. The Brown family raised a thug that stole, smoked dope, attacked a cop and didn't follow the cops instructions and THEN was killed by an officer doing his job CORRECTLY.

AJ


----------



## Danm

A J said:


> Yep, and more facts.
> Officer Wilson did his job -
> Officer Wilson has a wife -
> Officer Wilsons wife is pregnant -
> It's almost Thanksgiving and because he did his job and was attacked by Racists, he won't be able to have Thanksgiving dinner at his house for fear of his and his wifes life.
> Officer Wilson is 28 years old
> Officer Wilson has lost his career because of the Racists and the media.
> 
> I feel sorry for the Wilson family. The Brown family raised a thug that stole, smoked dope, attacked a cop and didn't follow the cops instructions and THEN was killed by an officer doing his job CORRECTLY.
> 
> AJ


most likely you know i agree with you except for one thing you or I dont know what kind of parents he had at best its assuming when i and many others im sure where 18 didnt always do what our parents raised us to do not to that level of course .


----------



## Smitty901

Danm said:


> This wont make me popular but facts are facts Micheal brown did graduate high school and was in process of enrolling in college and had no criminal record, Did he steal some cigars yes that is a fact did he argue and fight with police yes. and he lost his life. my thing is its almost Thanksgiving and his parents have a dead son, and i for one feel for them.


 Now the rest of the story he was a gangbanger , he rapped about killing cops. He was not a good boy he was not the chubby kid in the picture they showed you. 
Then his parents no wonder he turned up dead.


----------



## oldmurph58

Danm said:


> This wont make me popular but facts are facts Micheal brown did graduate high school and was in process of enrolling in college and had no criminal record, Did he steal some cigars yes that is a fact did he argue and fight with police yes. and he lost his life. my thing is its almost Thanksgiving and his parents have a dead son, and i for one feel for them.


 Who made him that way, during his crucial formative years? His parents! They should get time for raising such a waste of life. He might have enrolled in school, big deal, so were the boston marathon bombers! I feel no pity for that a**hole.


----------



## turbo6

Danm said:


> This wont make me popular but facts are facts Micheal brown did graduate high school and was in process of enrolling in college and had no criminal record, Did he steal some cigars yes that is a fact did he argue and fight with police yes. and he lost his life. my thing is its almost Thanksgiving and his parents have a dead son, and i for one feel for them.


I respect your opinion and feel bad for the family to an extent. Though, the step dad encouraging folks to "burn the bitch down" limits that remorse greatly.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Quite Ironic that the protesters, wanting to practice their 1st Amendment rights, tell the media to get out and they aren't welcome there.....uh....Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, *or of the press*; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances. So they want to just skip over that one. Where's the ACLU gonna fall on this one??? LOL idiots.


----------

